# Engine will only run in reverse



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Guys,
I have an A/F loco model 302, she was running both forward and backward when I was working on it, found loose wires, corrected it by rewiring it, now she runs in reverse only. Any ideas?

Thanks,
ameri/flyer


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Clip your multimeter to the tender leads and cycle the reversing unit. Do you get voltage from both steps?


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

New Guy,
Do not have a multimeter? Can you use anything else? What should the readings be?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Use a light bulb to replace the meter. Get fancy and add wires to the socket for test leads. Pull the jack from the engine and check the leads to the brushes, then cycle the reverse unit.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

T-Man,

Thanks, give it a try.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Off top of my head, check wiring for accuracy...if you need a diagram look here --

View attachment 4-Wire Steam Engine Wiring Diagram.pdf



sorry for the rotation....


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Only other thoughts might be the reverse finger(s) are not contacting the drum properly to complete the circuit or a wire has come loose or broken in the harness somewhere or at the jackplate plug.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

amer/flyer said:


> New Guy,
> Do not have a multimeter? Can you use anything else? What should the readings be?


The light bulb will do the trick. The readings should be the same.  It will vary, being dependent on the output of your power supply.

Harbor freight will set you up with a simple meter on the cheap.

Useful little bugger.


----------



## jackmack (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey, Nuttin But Flyer, have you got a 5-wire diagram in color? I have all of them but only in b&w. 
That color is great!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Ask and ye shall receive.....


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I think I found this on RFG Company's website.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Don,
I am wiring a 302 are all the locos wired the same, 5 wire? Confused

Thanks,
John
P.S. thanks for the stacks, did you receive the check? 

Seems like I am creating more problems than solving them. 
I bought the switches, locomotive, old A/F transformer, 2 clips and an uncoupler from ebay, the clips,uncoupler, and switches work, the 21165 A/F loco runs in reverse only, paid 40.00, free shipping.


----------



## jackmack (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you very much!!


Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

John, rest assured we will get you through this. Actually for $40 it sounds like you got a good haul there.

Not all the steam locos are wired the same. However, your 302 falls under the general 4-wire configuration. I think I sent that to you previously but if not, here it is again, this time rotated properly.....


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

BTW - Yes got the check, thanks. 

If there's anything else, never be afraid to question no matter how silly it may sound.

Another guy here, Flyernut, is also keen on re-wiring these steamers. He is a big help on this forum. And he's my corrections officer for when I screw up!! Undoubtedly he'll chime in sooner or later when the need for the calvary arises.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Don,

Thanks, for the help.
John


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Don,

Got the wires correct, I hope, only problem is the headlight will not come on or smoke. I will have to go over the wires again, using the old wires, but checked the currency running through each using a multi meter they appeared to be solid. I'm guessing that the soldering is not very good. Any ideas?

John


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

New Guy,

I am getting current from both leads, did not try to cycle at the same time.

P.S.getting the hang of the multi meter, it is a good tool to have.

Thanks,
John


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> BTW - Yes got the check, thanks.
> 
> If there's anything else, never be afraid to question no matter how silly it may sound.
> 
> Another guy here, Flyernut, is also keen on re-wiring these steamers. He is a big help on this forum. And he's my corrections officer for when I screw up!! Undoubtedly he'll chime in sooner or later when the need for the calvary arises.


I can't possibly add any thing else.. You have the situation under control very nicely,grass-hopper.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

